# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/26/28



## jd56 (Aug 26, 2018)

My word, next week in Labor Day!
Where did this past summer go?
I'm guessing it either floated away or burned up.
Thoughts to all that were and are affected.

There are always big finds at the end of the summer, so...

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it's bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

I found this this past week at a local antique shop.
I should probably wait to post do I can get it presentable but, I am too excited to wait.

Appears to be a 1938 Iver Johnson "Mobike".
Just need to get the tank.

Also helped a friend get these trikes home.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2018)

This weeks goodies,  TOC Neverout lamp which is sold already, posted. 2 double sides signs, 1975 Bell Star II helmet


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

I spent a day with Phattiremike last week and we hit the antique shops and "pedal car heaven". I was only supposed to pick up this Shelby built Western Flyer but came away with two sleds and a pedal car! V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Aug 26, 2018)

stoney said:


> This weeks goodies, TOC Neverout lamp which is sold already, posted. 2 double sides signs, 1975 Bell Star II helmet
> 
> View attachment 858455
> 
> ...



Let's is the, already sold, "Never Out" lamp?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Let's is the, already sold, "Never Out" lamp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




JD, I scraped the pics on my camera and it is already boxed up. It is posted and marked "SOLD" in the Parts For Sale heading. Posted yesterday


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 26, 2018)

Added to my pocket knife collection. Was buying Kershaw knives, now I'm also getting hooked on ZT (Zero Tolerance) knives, which is Kershaws more expensive sister company.
Top to bottom, ZT0850, ZT0562CF, ZT0462









ZT0609BLUBLK and Kershaw Launch 6 Automatic


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 26, 2018)

Grabbed these two schwinns this week.  A 41' Admiral that has a nice pair of jeweled grips and Firestone pedals.  Then a 55' balloon tire Jaguar that has been sprayed with some kind of red clear but you can see the striping very faintly and the rocket ray is in pretty good shape too.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2018)

Got this awesome Iver Johnson from @THEGOLDENGREEK.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 26, 2018)

Some great stuff this week. I got this Snyder built Hawthorne twin bar at an estate sale off the beaten path. The Royal Chain whitewalls were a bonus. The flat bars are vintage “Fresno bars” not a hipster thing. Thanks to @fordmike65  and @Freqman1 for their help ID‘ing it.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2018)

My BSA came in.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 26, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Some great stuff this week. I got this Snyder built Hawthorne twin bar at an estate sale off the beaten path. The Royal Chain whitewalls were a bonus. The flat bars are vintage “Fresno bars” not a hipster thing. Thanks to @fordmike65  and @Freqman1 for their help i.d.‘ing it. View attachment 858519
> 
> 
> View attachment 858520



I’m gonna carry a 9/16” wrench with me in case I see those handlebars in person


----------



## petritl (Aug 26, 2018)

I had a birthday this last week, my wife searched the world for her thoughtful gifts.

From Italy:
Little brass oil can with embossed Bianchi branding.

From France:
A sign that came out of an old bicycle shop. It has been freshened up with touch up to the lettering and clear coat but you can see the original peeking through in spots...

My daughter seen me fighting with a lightbulb trobkelight and purchased me this cordless LED light.

A set of wheels I had built for my wife’s road bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2018)

Timing was everything for my scores this week. An extremely cool rare color combination '38 Roadmaster special deluxe. And a set of Torrington 15 pedals with original plating that have previously escaped me for years. Thanks @Buster1 and @badbob for the sweet scores and fast shipping!
Chad


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked up 1950’s 1/4 midget racer with its engine...a cotton picker and some misc along with a 50’s Italian switchblade this weekend.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 26, 2018)

Took a couple days of cleaning, but this 51 Roadmaster magically appeared out of the rust and grime. Pam wasn't happy at first, but is now !


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 26, 2018)

Marty Jones Special Badge, 1936 Winchester bike license(I sold this to a fellow member for a Winchester bicycle) and a 1951 Louisville Cycle Supply cat.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked up this beautiful 37’ Ranger this week! Thanks again @tinker for letting it go!

Frank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 26, 2018)

B reak O ut A nother T housand  !! lol .. I'm not quite ready for this yet... but sometimes you have to get while the getting is good.. I picked up this 40hp 1957 Mercury Mark 55 electric start with controls.. its in very good original unmolested condition, turn key ready and runs strong and quiet.. I'll be using it on my Aero-Craft JCC boat I posted on 8/12/18


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 26, 2018)

long spring seat. needs re-done


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 26, 2018)

I’ve had a GREAT week. Here’s a pictures of a Overman woodrim unicycle, late 1880-90’s with a Christy seat, than a Racycle with a huge sprocket in a killer deep blue badged as a Miami Racycle and to top it off a late 1800’s Elliot Hickory!  These are all original the seat on the hickory was changed out many years ago as seen in some photo documentation. The bars on the Racycle are huge not sure if OG and the bike has fenders to.

Enjoy - Mike


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't usually pick these up


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked up this all original  1937 Roadmaster "Bent Tank", and with a  flying "V" front fork / truss rod setup. Has wise lock. Got the headlight , tank and rear Delta defender to work! Rides great she's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 26, 2018)

It was a good day at local yard sales in NJ yesterday. Found one of the better Schwinns. 1973 Schwinn Super Sport in Kool Lemon! 30 bucks. My price range. Appreciate any advice as I start this project, I am new. I plan to clean it up, service, ride it for fun, and take it from there. After picture will be coming.


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 26, 2018)

Got this ND crate at a local auction




Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked this Park stand up at a local flea market. Guy who was selling it told me used it to hold weed wackers that he would repair. Lol 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2018)

my goodness gracious the stuff found by you guys....
I got these usable bike wares today at the cycle swap from bike guys; and why we go.
Thanks!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 26, 2018)

I found this Cool shirt at the car show today........ I had to have it!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's what I got today, 1941 challenger, rode it today and my buddy rode my unequipped challenger!


----------



## marching_out (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked up this Schwinn Traveler basket case for next to nothing. I finally got some past finds framed and picked them up yesterday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2018)

found a plastic HOT ROD and a pressed steel "machine gun" at the Pleasanton Goodguys swap meet and car show.  

the machine gun is made by Wyandotte toy company about 1930. it is suppose to have wooden dowels for legs, I may mount it on one of my bikes.
Hot Rod is made by Simms.. never heard of them.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 26, 2018)

Acquired this complete unfinished restoration of a 1936 Streamlined Flyte from fifteen plus years ago. Frame restored to factory specs. Other parts NOS or needing re plating. Taking it to the finish line..................


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 26, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Took a couple days of cleaning, but this 51 Roadmaster magically appeared out of the rust and grime. Pam wasn't happy at first, but is now !View attachment 858731
> 
> View attachment 858732



Great job cleaning that one!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 26, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> Great job cleaning that one!



Thanks !


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 26, 2018)

I got this Mesa Runner 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 26, 2018)

I picked up a few things over the past couple weeks. Some trades some really cheap. Picked up the Colson and was planning on selling but I started cleaning it up and it has a really cool patina and the chrome is looking good on the crank, sprocket and wheels. New tires on the way. Schwinn is getting put back together still need a front fender with the built in light. I pulled all the dents out of the chaingaurd and it looks real straight now. The rear rack had a couple spots but took those out as well and I’m really happy with it. Looking forward to riding it. The huffy was too nice to pass up. It’s like the guy never road it. The stingray was a real cheap ride for my son. The red senator is kinda neat, never seen a banana seat bike like that before. Traded the table saw for a go cart frame and traded the stop light for a metal detector.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh and two huge boxes of Aviation Journal. A lot of it is from the 50s and 60s so lots of cool nose art photos and WW1 and 2 planes and stories.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2018)

Haven't posted here for some time, but that doesn't mean I haven't picked up a few goodies lately.

Various smalls needed to correct a couple bikes.



Various parts for future projects.



Nice Troxel for a new arrival I'll post up next week.



Cool crusty Tillers



Trussrods for my girl's deluxe 41 Colson looptail



Sweet prewar Torrington Short Horn(Dixon Jr) bars and grips.



Gently used Redline American BB 3pc crank conversion.



Awesome Packard badge



Amazing pic of a young Catherine McLean posing on a 37 Colson double bar.


----------



## Santee (Aug 26, 2018)

So much History .. You are lucky to be the care taker of it now


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 27, 2018)

1937 Westfield Lit Brothers Remington
Picked up at tractor show flea market


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I spent a day with Phattiremike last week and we hit the antique shops and "pedal car heaven". I was only supposed to pick up this Shelby built Western Flyer but came away with two sleds and a pedal car! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 858464
> 
> ...



Very nice Shelby!!


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 27, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Timing was everything for my scores this week. An extremely cool rare color combination '38 Roadmaster special deluxe. And a set of Torrington 15 pedals with original plating that have previously escaped me for years. Thanks @Buster1 and @badbob for the sweet scores and fast shipping!
> ChadView attachment 858725
> 
> View attachment 858726
> ...



Love those pedals!!  Nice score.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I’ve had a GREAT week. Here’s a pictures of a Overman woodrim unicycle, late 1880-90’s with a Christy seat, than a Racycle with a huge sprocket in a killer deep blue badged as a Miami Racycle and to top it off a late 1800’s Elliot Hickory!  These are all original the seat on the hickory was changed out many years ago as seen in some photo documentation. The bars on the Racycle are huge not sure if OG and the bike has fenders to.
> 
> Enjoy - Mike
> 
> ...




W O W!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 27, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> I got this Mesa Runner View attachment 859213View attachment 859214View attachment 859215
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




On my to do list is to refurbish one of those,  I picked one up last summer in pitiful condition for 5$,  I currently have it all stripped down.  The front fork is un-salvageable,  So it will need to be replaced. It's the right size though, and will be used once again.


----------

